# Mac iBook version 2.2



## fdsajkl (Jan 20, 2007)

Runs OSX 10.2.8.

Now, I've recently purchased a Netgear router and WPN111 USB-receiver, but I've found the receiver is incompatible with Macs, so I'm forced to look for alternatives.

I'd prefer an external USB-receiver, if it's possible as I doubt the compatibility with cards on the iBook (can't see anywhere they'd possibly go). Any advice for iBook 2.2 compatible wireless receiving hardware?

Your wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2007)

If you can find any that have the Broadcom chipset, you'l be in luck as the Airport Extreme uses the Broadcom BCM43xx chipset.  For example, I've used a Buffalo Technologies WLIPCIG54 PCI wireless card in a Power Mac G4 running Panther and the latest Airport software and it was detected right out of the box as a third party Airport device.

Check out this list to see which devices are compatible and which aren't.  Pay close attention to version numbers as some cards that were supported by Airport previously lost the support when the new revision came out (the chipset was usually replaced in the newer revision that might not be compatible with the Airport software).  I don't know how current this list is, but it should help you pinpoint which one to get.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 20, 2007)

Why not simply use an Apple Airport card, since these were intended for, and fit perfectly in, all iBooks?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2007)

dlloyd said:


> Why not simply use an Apple Airport card, since these were intended for, and fit perfectly in, all iBooks?



This is true.  This would be the better option.  Problem is that the ones that work on those iBooks are quite expensive, even compared to an Airport Extreme card.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 20, 2007)

That would depend on your definition of 'expensive.' A quick look on eBay shows some buy-it-nows of ~$65, and eBay is known for scalping on such items. I recall that these cards were far more than that when new, so to me it seems like rather a good deal. That's me though


----------

